# Lots of baby snails!



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I bought a new snail a few months ago (I had one other and they mated) and since then one of the big ones died (I am not sure why) But in the meantime, I have about 30 tiny baby snails. I throw a cucumber slice in my tank every few days to feed the snails and the algae eater fish and those baby snails are all over it. My tank is 30 gallons and cannot support that many snails. Does anyone have a recommendation about what to do with the extras? Will a bunch of them die? I have never had this before. I live in a very small town and we have only one pet store in a nearby town. I was thinking of calling them to see if they want some.

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

See them on the glass and... squish, problem solved, and free fish food. Tada! Works like a charm.


----------



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my I cannot do that! 

Thanks for the advise though.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

What will you do with aquatic snails after you trap them? Maybe put them in like a 1 gal? I always squish mine. The get really old... quick. But if you like them keep them. Or get a loach.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Find someone who wants soe or donate them to the pet store.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll take as many as you feel like shipping to me. My convicts love to eat snails. I also have assassin snails that will make a nice meal out of whatever snails you have.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

fawnika said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I bought a new snail a few months ago (I had one other and they mated) and since then one of the big ones died (I am not sure why) But in the meantime, I have about 30 tiny baby snails. I throw a cucumber slice in my tank every few days to feed the snails and the algae eater fish and those baby snails are all over it. My tank is 30 gallons and cannot support that many snails. Does anyone have a recommendation about what to do with the extras? Will a bunch of them die? I have never had this before. I live in a very small town and we have only one pet store in a nearby town. I was thinking of calling them to see if they want some.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!


What kind of snails are they? I'm thinking your big one is a Mystery Snail or Apple Snail. Are you sure the babies are from your big snails and not one of the smaller common 'pest' species like pond snails or bladder snails? Did you see the eggs? How big are the babies now?

If they are Mystery/Apple snails I'm sure you will be able to find a home for them. You can try the store but they might not want them until they are big enough to sell. Snails are easy to send by mail so try listing them in the trade/sale section:
Freshwater Fish and Plants For Sale, Swap, and Wanted - Aquarium Forum


----------

